# Derelict Peterborough Factory!



## 5t3tcv743 (Apr 15, 2017)

History!

I can't find anything on this place at all! Not even seen a report on the place. Mabey some of you guys could help me out?

The Explore & Trip!

First time me going on a train solo! Took it from Huntingdon to Peterborough.




After arriving at Peterborough station we had to walk through the city centre untill we reached our destination. The site has been trashed by fly tippers and is hard to even walk into the open building. The building is mostly warehouse but there are some offices aswell! Enjoy! 




The main warehouse




As you have probally noticed the place is covered in colourful graffiti!




Heres the office areas




As you may also know the building has been arsoned!




Toilets







Very Industrial




Asbestos City










The warehouse again!







Thanks for looking


----------



## Rubex (Apr 15, 2017)

A nice find ExplorerX, and some great pictures too


----------



## Gromr (Apr 15, 2017)

Nice spot, well and truly trashed! 
Any ideas as to what it could have been used for?


----------



## smiler (Apr 15, 2017)

This site really is having Run of bad luck, worth your journey though, I'ved used public transport to get to a mooch many times, a bonus is I often spot interesting places along the way and with Google I can find out what they are and whether they're worth a nose.
I liked it Thanks


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Apr 15, 2017)

True! When I was on the way there in the train I came across an abandoned wood factory on the outskirts of Peterborough!


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Apr 15, 2017)

Because of its sise probally car maintenance!?


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks a lot! Very colourful place.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 16, 2017)

Nice one, theres some lovely light in there!


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks! There is quite a lot
]


----------



## HughieD (Apr 22, 2017)

That's pretty far gone...fascinating all the same. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Potter (Apr 27, 2017)

I like the stark brutalness of it.


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 27, 2017)

Bit trashed!
But nice effort


----------



## j_s7799 (May 8, 2017)

My wife and I have visited this place a couple of times recently. Yesterday when we went we noticed the rubbish has been moved into piles and there is a wooden fence being put up around the front. Sadly, I don't think this will be accessible for too much longer.


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (May 8, 2017)

oh crap! Really


----------



## j_s7799 (May 10, 2017)

ExplorerX said:


> oh crap! Really



Yes, unfortunately. I'll try to post another update soon.


----------



## kcon4 (May 10, 2017)

following on from what j_s7799 said, I went here the other day but they've started some sort of work on it. Nice pics, ExplorerX.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 10, 2017)

One of the only places where I think the fly tipping actually adds interest to the scene in a strange kind of way lol!..I can't believe I even said that! gives the place the true urban neglect feel.

You did very well documenting the site!


----------

